# What would be your reaction?



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

If you found your husband/wife having sex with an adult full size doll. 

What would be your reaction if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I would introduce her sex doll to my sex doll.

But really, that would be something! I'm not sure I would consider it adultery, but a discussion would probably need to be had, haha


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

ok i would think about it first ,then ask why ,are you two not getting busy enough or does he have a higher sex drive than you and then go from there 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I would be ticked off. And let's get honest herer… so would pretty much anyone else. This whole idea that someone would be OK with it is just laughable.

For the record, my spouse and I have sex every day. I love sex. I just had to roll my eyes at the assumption that this must be a case of a poor frustrated husband whose wife won't give him any lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't think anyone in a monogamous relationship would find that acceptable. I would venture to guess that all would be shocked. 

Some would be angry, some would be disgusted, and the remainder would be sad. 

I'm sure there are a few who would try to record/photograph their spouse in the act to use in divorce proceedings. 

I think my first reaction would be to think my spouse had lost his cotton picking mind.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


How does one even hide such a doll from one’s family? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> I would be ticked off. And let's get honest herer… so would pretty much anyone else. This whole idea that someone would be OK with it is just laughable.
> 
> For the record, my spouse and I have sex every day. I love sex. I just had to roll my eyes at the assumption that this must be a case of a poor frustrated husband whose wife won't give him any lol


While I cant ever imagine doing such a thing, that assumption is the only thing that brings it anywhere near understandable. Because as incomprehensible as mounting a sex doll may be, doing so when you're getting plenty of the real thing is even more incomprehensible anywhere this side of serious mental illness.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

To me sex with a doll is the same as sex with any other sex toy - if a bit more embarrassing than most. I have no problem with sex toys, just another form of masturbation.

As with masturbation, I think it is a a problem if someone is regularly turning down their partner for sex, but masturbating. (nothing wrong if it is either occasional, or when your partner is not willing / interested). Basically in a mismatched sex drive marriage, I would hope the LD partner rarely masturbates. 

The only other issue I could have with it if it was expensive enough to matter to the combined family. (how much that is depends on the economic situation). 

All the above said, I would have trouble not bursting out laughing if I caught someone with one.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lila said:


> I don't think anyone in a monogamous relationship would find that acceptable. I would venture to guess that all would be shocked.
> 
> Some would be angry, some would be disgusted, and the remainder would be sad.
> 
> ...


While I agree completely on an instinctual, emotional level, when I think about it in a purely logical fashion, I wonder if that's any different than finding your wife with an anatomically accurate dildo (I don't know... how common is that, say, as opposed to a simple vibrator?)

Or how does it compare to porn? After all, nailing the doll is just rubbing on some latex while with porn, he may be spanking to an actual other living, breathing woman. 

Is this inherently more disturbing or does it seem that way because it's just unusual and seems really weird?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would probably laugh and then settle in for a long conversation about honesty that I thought we had already covered, before or after I took advantage of her compromised position.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> While I agree completely on an instinctual, emotional level, when I think about it in a purely logical fashion, I wonder if that's any different than finding your wife with an anatomically accurate dildo (I don't know... how common is that, say, as opposed to a simple vibrator?)
> 
> Or how does it compare to porn? After all, nailing the doll is just rubbing on some latex while with porn, he may be spanking to an actual other living, breathing woman.
> 
> Is this inherently more disturbing or does it seem that way because it's just unusual and seems really weird?


I agree with this.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> While I agree completely on an instinctual, emotional level, when I think about it in a purely logical fashion, I wonder if that's any different than finding your wife with an anatomically accurate dildo (I don't know... how common is that, say, as opposed to a simple vibrator?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's inherently more disturbing than catching a spouse with an anatomically correct dildo/pocket ***** or porn because of the realistic factor. The only thing lacking in the doll is life. 

It's not just about "rubbing one out". It's about the whole sexual experience, mental and physical, you get from being with another "person". It's too close to a loving, sexual encounter with a real person for me. The fact that the doll is lifeless just makes it creepy as hell.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I think I'd be surprised more than anything else. Beyond that, I'm not sure how I'd react.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Did this actually happen to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd be creeped out of someone indicated some sort of emotional attachment to a doll, or was calling it by endearing names etc. No problem (other than uncontrolled laughter) if they were just using it to get off or for some sort of roleplay.

Someday in the future sex robots may become sophisticated enough to be a problem, but at the moment for me they are the same category 

Similarly I don't have any issue with my wife using an anatomically correct dido if she wishes. I just don't feel like I have to compete with a piece of plastic. 





Lila said:


> I think it's inherently more disturbing than catching a spouse with an anatomically correct dildo/pocket ***** or porn because of the realistic factor. The only thing lacking in the doll is life.
> 
> It's not just about "rubbing one out". It's about the whole sexual experience, mental and physical, you get from being with another "person". It's too close to a loving, sexual encounter with a real person for me. The fact that the doll is lifeless just makes it creepy as hell.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I think someone would have to peel me off the floor once the giggle stick descended on my head. There would be no way I could keep a straight face.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Twenty years ago I would have been overjoyed. Because I was very self-protective and totally in denial. I would have taken that behavior as evidence that she has a libido and thought to myself that this means we have something to work with to improve our sex life.

Today I would vacillate between joy and sadness. Joy that my wife has a sex drive. Sadness that she doesn't share it with me. Joy that she must be as frustrated with our sex life as I am. Sadness at our awful / lack of a sex life. But I think the dominant reaction would be schaudenfreude. Then again, we all know I am broken and twisted. If you or your spouse reacts as I do, file for divorce immediately.


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

yeah it just might come to that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It would be funny to play it up and say, "Who is that??!!!!??" and slam into the doll, wrestling it and beating the crap out of it while swearing and yelling.😁


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> It would be funny to play it up and say, "Who is that??!!!!??" and slam into the doll, wrestling it and beating the crap out of it while swearing and yelling.😁


What happens if the doll wins?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > It would be funny to play it up and say, "Who is that??!!!!??" and slam into the doll, wrestling it and beating the crap out of it while swearing and yelling.😁
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

There’s only one thing worse than your wife catching you with an inflatable sex doll. 
You catching your wife with your doll.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
1 File for divorce
2 buy me a sex doll 
3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me 
4 Provide reasonable amount of sex in the house. 

We sat in a cafe after shopping and we discussed her issues at length. I thought she was going to go home and try harder. She is physically fit and she says she loves him which I know she does. But she went home and did not know how to tell him she wanted to try providing. He just waited fr her answer while she waited for his initiation. Nothing happened. the she woke up in the night and heard people having sex in the spare. On investigation she found it was him and this woman, who turned out to be a full size doll. 

She is upset. very upset. 

He used to work away and come home over weekends, Now he works locally and the sexual equation needs to change. My friend agrees with me that she is to blame because he tried and even gave her options to which she should have clearly picked one. He loves her a lot. it is publicly evident when they are together. 

They just are poor at communicating, specifically about sex. 

What comes clear is that a sex doll is a line too far.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> What comes clear is that a sex doll is a line too far.


I don't think so.

I gotta admit, considering the circumstances I like this guys style. (He coulda just served her with divorce papers, after all.)


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
> 1 File for divorce
> 2 buy me a sex doll
> 3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me
> ...


I'm a viciously vindictive ***** when I get angry and what your friend's husband did to your friend would make me veeery angry. I would be coating every one of that doll's orifices with poison ivy. 

But vindictiveness aside, you said your friend's husband used to work out of town and was only home on weekends. I'm assuming they only had sex n those weekends but now that he works locally, he wants it all of the time. If so, then his adamant desire to increase sexual frequency makes me think he was probably cheating on her with random hookups during the time he worked away from home. I don't care how much he seems to "love her". 

Men who love their spouses as much as he claims to do not threaten divorce, open marriage, or sexual dolls as a first resort. Typically things like reading books and marital/sexual counseling come waaay before threats of divorce.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Lila said:


> I'm a viciously vindictive ***** when I get angry and what your friend's husband did to your friend would make me veeery angry. I would be coating every one of that doll's orifices with poison ivy.
> 
> But vindictiveness aside, you said your friend's husband used to work out of town and was only home on weekends. I'm assuming they only had sex n those weekends but now that he works locally, he wants it all of the time. If so, then his adamant desire to increase sexual frequency makes me think he was probably cheating on her with random hookups during the time he worked away from home. I don't care how much he seems to "love her".
> 
> Men who love their spouses as much as he claims to do not threaten divorce, open marriage, or sexual dolls as a first resort. Typically things like reading books and marital/sexual counseling come waaay before threats of divorce.


I have asked her maybe ten times if she is sure he is not having an affair or has not been having an affair, and she says he is not the type (whatever the type looks like) He has been home since beginning of October 2018 and he wants it other than at weekends He works full time and she works part time. She tends to be told what to do and is not proactive on many level apart from saying no of showing no interests. He is older than she is 7 years older. So maybe he has been supplementing sex when away, or maybe he had the doll all along. Its what she can do now. 

I am like a big sister to her and question her a lot to find out more when she is worried like she is is now.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

My guess would be that he justified to himself that sex in one way or another (escort, ONS, GF, FWB) was ok since he was 'away' from his marriage. Now he is stuck or maybe it is she who is not stuck!


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

yeah good point 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i would be shocked.

Then i would watch.

Then i would wonder what other kinky sex acts she does/wants to try.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BTW, we are only a few years away from sex robots becoming a COMMON thing....think about that!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> BTW, we are only a few years away from sex robots becoming a COMMON thing....think about that!


Yep, and if hubby gets one, he can get HER to do his laundry and cook his dinner, cause I'll be gone.

The 9NLY reason men are defending this is because they consider it kind of close to porn.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Yep, and if hubby gets one, he can get HER to do his laundry and cook his dinner, cause I'll be gone.
> 
> The 9NLY reason men are defending this is because they consider it kind of close to porn.


Not this man.

I'm only into toys being used with each other.

I have never been interested in toys for myself.

Once I discovered sex, it became a team activity from my POV.
I'm not even remotely interested in having sex with a thing.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Yep, and if hubby gets one, he can get HER to do his laundry and cook his dinner, cause I'll be gone.
> 
> The 9NLY reason men are defending this is because they consider it kind of close to porn.


There’s a difference between making jokes about the subject matter and defending it. 
Any man than wants to have sex with what’s basically a lump of silicon,latex,pvc etc has more problems than he realizes. And even more so if he has a willing sexual partner at home. 
The man in question (not the op) sprung this ultimatum onto his wife and then all of a sudden Miss PVC 2019 appears.If she doesn’t believe that this doll has been on her husbands road trips then she is really naive. 
As for me,I don’t need toys,I don’t share and I don’t play well with others. Even if they are made from plastic.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> Yep, and if hubby gets one, he can get HER to do his laundry and cook his dinner, cause I'll be gone.
> 
> The 9NLY reason men are defending this is because they consider it kind of close to porn.


I consider it close to a woman carrying a pocket rocket around all day and using it in the bathroom at work. I just see it as your every day sex toy. Which by the way according to some surveys 78% of women who said they have used vibrators are in a relationship, and married woman more than 2 times as likely to use vibrators. 

Now, admittedly the creep factor of a sex doll is very real. It's not so different in terms of creep factor if you stumbled upon your wife using some foot long 8" diameter dildo that you had no idea about. Your initial reaction is going to be "wtf!" It's certainly perfectly acceptable to say there's some sex toys that would cross a boundary in your relationship. For some folks I'm sure all sex toys cross a boundary. I'm just not going to say there are certain sex toys that are inherently worse than others just because "they just are."


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Now, admittedly the creep factor of a sex doll is very real. * It's not so different in terms of creep factor if you stumbled upon your wife using some foot long 8" diameter dildo that you had no idea about.* Your initial reaction is going to be "wtf!" It's certainly perfectly acceptable to say there's some sex toys that would cross a boundary in your relationship. For some folks I'm sure all sex toys cross a boundary. I'm just not going to say there are certain sex toys that are inherently worse than others just because "they just are."


Actually, the apples to apples comparison would be stumbling upon your wife riding a realistic looking male doll who happens to be sporting a foot long 8" diameter dong. 

A woman playing with a dildo is the equivalent of a man playing with a pocket ***** or Fleshlight.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> Actually, the apples to apples comparison would be stumbling upon your wife riding a realistic looking male doll who happens to be sporting a foot long 8" diameter dong.
> 
> A woman playing with a dildo is the equivalent of a man playing with a pocket ***** or Fleshlight.


Yep.

Then again, if we admit we have a problem with a lifelike sex doll then we might have to admit that interacting with a live woman on screen is not so good either....

My hubby and I use toys. And there have been times when I have traveled that I have used a toy myself while talking to hubby.

But no, sticking your junk into a woman-shaped doll is not the same thing.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> Talker67 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, we are only a few years away from sex robots becoming a COMMON thing....think about that!
> ...


I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.


Actually, I am in favor of sex bots and sex dolls. I think it would take care of a lot of issues, particularly in the dating realm, by default. I mean, I want a real man who wants a real woman, not a sad small man who only wants a mute object to relieve himself with.

I just think someone who says walking in on your spouse with the facsimile of another person under them should be fine and dandy is full of it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.


I honestly don't see that happening to healthy men.

I think only unhealthy males will go that route. I'm not suggesting a lack of unhealthy men or women who might opt for getting it on with a robot. I'm sure it will be some sort of industry.

People like me will have no problems having sex with real people.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.


Hmm...I'm one man that likes the idea of a woman choosing to give me oral sex everyday. 
Now that's quality sex.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Nah,I'd much rather catch her. Being caught with a doll would be unspeakably embarrassing. I'd rather be the one laughing, than the one being laughed at. 



Andy1001 said:


> There’s only one thing worse than your wife catching you with an inflatable sex doll.
> You catching your wife with your doll.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't actually see his list as unreasonable. Apparently he is unhappy with their sex life. If she does not want to improve it (#4), then it seems he has every right to ask for a divorce (#1). He is just providing to other options. #2 would not work for the great majority of men, but if it works for him, then its pretty similar to #3.

It may not be her fault that she doesn't want to have sex with him, but surely he has the right to divorce if he is unhappy. 




MaiChi said:


> Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
> 1 File for divorce
> 2 buy me a sex doll
> 3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me
> ...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I may have missed it, but how often are they having sex. It could be twice a year, not every week.

I'm in a marriage where I think my wife would prefer sex a few times a year and until recently didn't seem to think that was unusual or that sex was at all important. 

Need to know more background. 






Lila said:


> I'm a viciously vindictive ***** when I get angry and what your friend's husband did to your friend would make me veeery angry. I would be coating every one of that doll's orifices with poison ivy.
> 
> But vindictiveness aside, you said your friend's husband used to work out of town and was only home on weekends. I'm assuming they only had sex n those weekends but now that he works locally, he wants it all of the time. If so, then his adamant desire to increase sexual frequency makes me think he was probably cheating on her with random hookups during the time he worked away from home. I don't care how much he seems to "love her".
> 
> Men who love their spouses as much as he claims to do not threaten divorce, open marriage, or sexual dolls as a first resort. Typically things like reading books and marital/sexual counseling come waaay before threats of divorce.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Do you know how much sex they were / are having? 


If its very rare, that could put this in a different light. If it s rare, do you know why she doesn't want sex? Is she just low libido, or is there some reason?




MaiChi said:


> Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
> 1 File for divorce
> 2 buy me a sex doll
> 3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me
> ...


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Do you know how much sex they were / are having?
> 
> 
> If its very rare, that could put this in a different light. If it s rare, do you know why she doesn't want sex? Is she just low libido, or is there some reason?


This is a good question.

If a woman is refusing to have sex with her husband and she KNOWS it is a need he has.....

well, honestly, if she is choosing to ignore his needs, then while it might sting, she can't really get too uptight about it, IMO.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

StillSearching said:


> OnTheFly said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.
> ...


EVERYDAY?!?!? 

Lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

uhtred said:


> I may have missed it, but how often are they having sex. It could be twice a year, not every week.
> 
> I'm in a marriage where I think my wife would prefer sex a few times a year and until recently didn't seem to think that was unusual or that sex was at all important.
> 
> Need to know more background.


 @maichai response seems to imply that they were having sex on the weekends but now he wants it more often. 



> I have asked her maybe ten times if she is sure he is not having an affair or has not been having an affair, and she says he is not the type (whatever the type looks like) *He has been home since beginning of October 2018 and he wants it other than at weekends *He works full time and she works part time. She tends to be told what to do and is not proactive on many level apart from saying no of showing no interests. He is older than she is 7 years older. So maybe he has been supplementing sex when away, or maybe he had the doll all along. Its what she can do now.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> EVERYDAY?!?!?
> 
> Lol


YUP everyday! I made it a priority need. 
She likes forfilling my needs. 
As I do hers.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> I have asked her maybe ten times if she is sure he is not having an affair or has not been having an affair, and she says he is not the type (whatever the type looks like) He has been home since beginning of October 2018 and he wants it other than at weekends He works full time and she works part time. She tends to be told what to do and is not proactive on many level apart from saying no of showing no interests. He is older than she is 7 years older. So maybe he has been supplementing sex when away, or maybe he had the doll all along. * Its what she can do now. *.


She has only two options. She can have obligatory sex with him or she can continue to pretend like he's still working away from home and let him continue to have sex with the doll, FWB, or whatever else he had going on on the side. Mark my words, considering how aggressive he's gone after her about sexual frequency, there is no way on this Earth he was abstaining while traveling. Dude was probably cheating on her. If she was my friend, I'd encourage her to get STI testing. If he's capable of spending big money on a latex doll to **** then he's very capable of spending money on hookers.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually get a little ill trying to imagine having sex with a doll.

I could see juveniles experimenting with one but mature adults?

How could anyone with a healthy and developed sexuality go for it other than a joke maybe?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Nah,I'd much rather catch her. Being caught with a doll would be unspeakably embarrassing. I'd rather be the one laughing, than the one being laughed at.


What would really be weird is if you and your wife went into the room together only to find both dolls making it with each other.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
> 1 File for divorce
> 2 buy me a sex doll
> 3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me
> ...


Given that additional information, I think he acted very reasonably.
How was he supposed to know she had decided to try to provide when she didn't tell him that?
This is on her.

Note: it doesn't matter which spouse is which. If the situation had been reversed (woman gives the ultimatum to the man), I would have the same reaction.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Given that additional information, I think he acted very reasonably.
> How was he supposed to know she had decided to try to provide when she didn't tell him that?
> This is on her.
> 
> Note: it doesn't matter which spouse is which. If the situation had been reversed (woman gives the ultimatum to the man), I would have the same reaction.


I think they both could use a dope slap -- open your mouths and TALK to each other for heaven's sake. But wife gets an extra half a dope slap.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I actually get a little ill trying to imagine having sex with a doll.
> 
> I could see juveniles experimenting with one but mature adults?
> 
> How could anyone with a healthy and developed sexuality go for it other than a joke maybe?


Can you imagine someone calling the complaints department of the store he bought the doll. 
“I just gave her a little love bite and she farted and flew out the window”.
“I think she’s cheating,I tested positive for an std”.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey, it's good enough for the livestock!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Whoa!

I thought that was just a bit of risque Larson humor, but apparently such a thing exists.... for human use:surprise:

https://www.amazon.com/Sexy-Bessie-Inflatable-Love-Toy/dp/B0037F5H3A

(if you needed anymore proof that Amazon truly has _everything_)

One review on Amazon (headlined by the obvious, obligatory pun):

5.0 out of 5 stars *Holy cow*
July 24, 2011
_Bought this a bit of a joke for my husband but little did i know the fun that was in store ... Bessie truly is udderly horny it has spiced up our bedroom antics no end ... easily cleaned and inflated when we feel the urge for some beastly fun, hoping for a full range of farm animals soon _"

Hoping for a full range of farm animals soon?!?!?!?!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I'd ask when's the last time it was thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> I think someone would have to peel me off the floor once the giggle stick descended on my head. There would be no way I could keep a straight face.


I actually did not say what my reaction would be. 
I think I would treat is the same way as if he had an affair with a real person. 
First I would ask what her name is
Then what her address is
What is she doing in my house?
Can you ask her is she know you are married? 
Did you use a condom or do you now need to go for a full screen? 
Has she given consent or did you take advantage of a vagrant?
Do I need to ring the police.?
Can you pose for a photo so i can post it on Social media? 
Are we still married or are you going to pack and go? 

Then protect the children from such an event somehow.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> I actually did not say what my reaction would be.
> I think I would treat is the same way as if he had an affair with a real person.
> First I would ask what her name is
> Then what her address is
> ...


>


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

uhtred said:


> I may have missed it, but how often are they having sex. It could be twice a year, not every week.
> 
> I'm in a marriage where I think my wife would prefer sex a few times a year and until recently didn't seem to think that was unusual or that sex was at all important.
> 
> Need to know more background.


As far as I know, when he was working away it was whatever they could do over the weekend (not sure about numbers) then he came home and he wants more, a lot more. She thinks the weekend is still enough.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

StillSearching said:


> YUP everyday! I made it a priority need.
> She likes forfilling my needs.
> As I do hers.


Man, since you're both on the same page regarding this...that's awesome!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

God, there is going to be a new category of porn that only involves sex robots......



FalCod said:


> What would really be weird is if you and your wife went into the room together only to find both dolls making it with each other.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

FWIW, I wouldn't have a problem with that at all. (other than the risk of injury if its 8" diameter.....)

Seriously though, I've never understood why anyone would care if their partner wants to play with a large sex toy. Seems no different form a vibrator - which also provides sensations that a real human cannot. 





Lila said:


> Actually, the apples to apples comparison would be stumbling upon your wife riding a realistic looking male doll who happens to be sporting a foot long 8" diameter dong.
> 
> A woman playing with a dildo is the equivalent of a man playing with a pocket ***** or Fleshlight.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Never ever see just how far some people will go with unusual sexual practices. You don't want to know. 




Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Whoa!
> 
> I thought that was just a bit of risque Larson humor, but apparently such a thing exists.... for human use:surprise:
> 
> ...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not clear that there is a right answer for frequency. If he wants more sex than she wants, it seems that he has a right to divorce over it (of course following all the legal requirements). In general someone can divorce or any reason that they wish. So I don't see how offering alternatives is some how wrong. 

Its just more understandable if sex was rare. (also depends on what "sex" means to her. There is to me a lot of difference between an extended lovemaking session once a week, and her giving him a quick HJ once a week. (or as it used to be with my wife, a quick HJ, once a week - except when we were "busy" which reduced it on once a month in reality)




MaiChi said:


> As far as I know, when he was working away it was whatever they could do over the weekend (not sure about numbers) then he came home and he wants more, a lot more. She thinks the weekend is still enough.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> I’ll see your speculation and I’ll raise you mine.....the ONLY reason women are opposed to sex dolls is because they fear if men can get quality mechanical sex from a mute doll, then the woman’s golden vagina is powerless.



not sure about a magic vagina...but...
think of all the disabled people, who are horny as AF....but can not get a date?
Or some person that has a communicable STI, but is horny as AF?

there are plenty of valid reasons to use a sex robot OTHER than being uber kinky!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> If you found your husband/wife having sex with an adult full size doll.
> 
> What would be your reaction if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


If I had no idea the doll existed? That would probably freak me out in a bad way. (Especially if she (or he?) was really expensive! Just kidding.)

If my mate did this with my knowledge and consent in advance, I think I could get used to the idea and maybe even have a little fun with it.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I consider it close to a woman carrying a pocket rocket around all day and using it in the bathroom at work.


Ummmm... You don't think women actually DO this do you? I don't care what the ads say about "whisper quiet" - those things make noise.




TheDudeLebowski said:


> I just see it as your every day sex toy. Which by the way according to some surveys 78% of women who said they have used vibrators are in a relationship, and married woman more than 2 times as likely to use vibrators.



I have a friend who said his wife caught him in the barn experimenting with his shop vacuum hose. LOL. He said she was OUTRAGED and DISGUSTED! And then he reminded her about her vibrator and how long she spends with the shower massager. What could she say?


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

OMG NO, LOLOL!!! I'm sending that link to my BF with the subject line "I ordered you a gift, honey..." hahaha. 

WHAT. THE. HELL???

I can't stop laughing at the review. Who knew an inflatable cow could be so fun??? STOP!



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Whoa!
> 
> I thought that was just a bit of risque Larson humor, but apparently such a thing exists.... for human use:surprise:
> 
> ...


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I know it wasn't the intention of this thread but OMG, I can't stop laughing. Haven't seen that Farside Cartoon in years but it was always a favorite. My 17yo daughter walked in the room as I was laughing at the Amazon review and asked what was so funny. :surprise:


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> If you found your husband/wife having sex with an adult full size doll.
> 
> What would be your reaction if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


Where does one get the idea to formulate such a question?:smile2:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

What would you fellas do if you found out your wife frequently uses a dildo made out of one of those penis molding kits from a previous lover's Johnson? I mean, it's just a toy the end...


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> If you found your husband/wife having sex with an adult full size doll.
> 
> What would be your reaction if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


This is unlikely in my case.

But I find this unacceptable regardless. My wife will feel the same.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> Ummmm... You don't think women actually DO this do you? I don't care what the ads say about "whisper quiet" - *those things make noise.*


from what i have heard on the internet, those WOMEN make noise using them too!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> What would you fellas do if you found out your wife frequently uses a dildo made out of one of those penis molding kits from a previous lover's Johnson? I mean, it's just a toy the end...


Lol, this deserves a thread of it's own!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm using one right now!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Where does one get the idea to formulate such a question?:smile2:


Too late, It is not an idea. It has happened.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I'm using one right now!


Does your spouse have an opinion on it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> What would you fellas do if you found out your wife frequently uses a dildo made out of one of those penis molding kits from a previous lover's Johnson? I mean, it's just a toy the end...


First question would be how the hell did she get it?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> First question would be how the hell did she get it?


He made if for her back when they were together. She just kept it and still uses it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> He made if for her back when they were together. She just kept it and still uses it.


She would be seriously busted.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

That is sort of like asking if the sex doll looked just like an ex GF. That makes it more personal. 

Still if I caught my wife with a plastic model of a previous lover's penis, I'd understand that she just wanted something smaller :smile2:



TheDudeLebowski said:


> What would you fellas do if you found out your wife frequently uses a dildo made out of one of those penis molding kits from a previous lover's Johnson? I mean, it's just a toy the end...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

uhtred said:


> That is sort of like asking if the sex doll looked just like an ex GF. That makes it more personal.
> 
> Still if I caught my wife with a plastic model of a previous lover's penis, I'd understand that she just wanted something smaller :smile2:


What if she kept it because she wants something bigger?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

While I'm honestly 100% sure what _my_ reaction would be, I can say with great certainty what my wife's reaction would be; any sexual attraction to me would evaporate.... instantly.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Unlikely :smile2:

Seriously though we used to play with bigger realistic toys. It would be a little weird if she specifically wanted one modeled on a previous lover, but I'm pretty open to kinks that don't actually involve other people physically. 



TheDudeLebowski said:


> What if she kept it because she wants something bigger?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Man. The uptight on this thread is ... uptight!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

uhtred said:


> That is sort of like asking if the sex doll looked just like an ex GF. That makes it more personal.
> 
> Still if I caught my wife with a plastic model of a previous lover's penis, I'd understand that she just wanted something smaller :smile2:


It will never be possible to separate men from their obsession with size. It would be very interesting if we started wanting very large vaginas too to match. Just thinking that it would be the logical reaction to their increasing sizes !!!!! Biologists would start calling it the new Evolution.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> It will never be possible to separate men from their obsession with size. It would be very interesting if we started wanting very large vaginas too to match. Just thinking that it would be the logical reaction to their increasing sizes !!!!! Biologists would start calling it the new Evolution.


Knowing women, they would opt for the surgery. Big tits were in back in the 90s. So they went out and got tit jobs. Big asses are in now, so they're back under the knife getting big asses. Lord help men if they ever come up with a big penis surgery. Lord help the women too when every guy is sporting a 15 incher.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Knowing women, they would opt for the surgery. Big tits were in back in the 90s. So they went out and got tit jobs. Big asses are in now, so they're back under the knife getting big asses. Lord help men if they ever come up with a big penis surgery. Lord help the women too when every guy is sporting a 15 incher.



So then, basically our men prefer to have sex with silicone jet filled dolls. Is there a difference between 

1 a previously real woman, who is now spotting huge silicone blobs where breasts used to be and huge silicone blobs where buttocks used to be 

and 

2 A sex doll made of silicone and having artificial intelligence enabling it to mimic normal human sexual responses 


If there is no difference, then we will see more and more men opting for such dolls, not least because there is no divorce cost or child custody battles or post divorce alimony 

Also the buyer could order the size of female parts he prefers and know that they will not change after giving birth. 

Meantime, we, as women could develop our own version of the male doll which would last as long as we want in bed. The only poblem would be that it would not empty the trash bin or repair the garden wall, but we could easily pay for that. 


D you think we, as humans, are heading that way.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> So then, basically our men prefer to have sex with silicone jet filled dolls. Is there a difference between
> 
> 1 a previously real woman, who is now spotting huge silicone blobs where breasts used to be and huge silicone blobs where buttocks used to be
> 
> ...


I think @TheDudeLebowski was joking? Or at least I hope so... :laugh:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> It will never be possible to separate men from their obsession with size. It would be very interesting if we started wanting very large vaginas too to match. Just thinking that it would be the logical reaction to their increasing sizes !!!!! Biologists would start calling it the new Evolution.


For the record, there are many nice, sane, secure men who don't obsess over their penises -- size-wise or otherwise.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> For the record, there are many nice, sane, secure men who don't obsess over their penises -- size-wise or otherwise.


And that is the truth. 
However, there is a significant minority which seem to constantly wish they were bigger, without checking what sizes the women are. They seem to think we have huge vaginas that can accommodate huge logs. 

On my blog, the most asked question by men is about what to do to get bigger. Its distressing to think there are so many insecure men.

There again the point raised about insecure women filling themselves up with silicone and botox is even more distressing. My neighbour's daughter who is 23, went into debt to the tune of 1400 Pounds, getting botox in her lips. When you see her, se looks like she has been stung by bees on the mouth.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> So then, basically our men prefer to have sex with silicone jet filled dolls. Is there a difference between
> 
> 1 a previously real woman, who is now spotting huge silicone blobs where breasts used to be and huge silicone blobs where buttocks used to be
> 
> ...


You forgot the important part, when women get to yapping too much you can't just flip a switch and shut her mouth off. The best we can do now is slowly make our way to the garage under the guise of "checking the spark plugs" or whatever nonsense we come up with to get away from the "blah blah blah blah" constantly spewing from a woman's mouth. 

Imagine a world where we as men can simply shut down the female for an hour when we get off work so we can have a single moment of silence to unwind and relax before turning her back on and going through all her 90 questions and 3 hours of daily prepared monologue. You could even go for an intermission just half way through flip that switch and go take a smoke break, process the first half of monologue and questions, then come back and flip it back on to finish it out.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

notmyjamie said:


> I know it wasn't the intention of this thread but OMG, I can't stop laughing. Haven't seen that Farside Cartoon in years but it was always a favorite. My 17yo daughter walked in the room as I was laughing at the Amazon review and asked what was so funny. :surprise:


Completely OT, but nothing on Amazon will top the reviews for Haribo Sugar-Free gummi bears. https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Candy-Goldbears-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVOSE4/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

Great item to gift to your ex.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

To answer the OP, I have to go with laugh, and then after catching my breath, wonder how much she spent on the thing.

I asked my wife, and she basically repeated my answer, almost word for word.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

uhtred said:


> God, there is going to be a new category of porn that only involves sex robots......


https://vimeo.com/12915013


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

AandM said:


> Completely OT, but nothing on Amazon will top the reviews for Haribo Sugar-Free gummi bears. https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Candy-Goldbears-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVOSE4/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews
> 
> Great item to gift to your ex.


And now I need my inhaler. LOL!!!


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

uhtred said:


> I'm in a marriage where I think my wife would prefer sex a few times a year and *until recently didn't seem to think that was unusual or that sex was at all important.*


Whoa... wait a minute!

Has something changed???

I've been following your situation for years and nothing ever changed:surprise:

If she now knows this, has it led to any changes in her attitude?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Silicone dolls are a huge thing in Japan and now women are getting in on the action too. I guess it is to do with mismatched sex drives and men/women who find it less work to have a doll than a real life human being. I would not be happy if I found my husband with one but i guess whatever floats your boat. Obviously your friend and her H need to have a very serious conversation.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess sex is becoming 'uberfied'


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> not sure about a magic vagina...but...
> think of all the disabled people, who are horny as AF....but can not get a date?
> Or some person that has a communicable STI, but is horny as AF?
> 
> there are plenty of valid reasons to use a sex robot OTHER than being uber kinky!


Just for the edification of the general public, there are many websites for kinksters and those with STD's to meet and do their thang together. I had a friend with genital warts and another friend with HIV. Both were single and lonely. I had great faith in the internet, so ran a quick search and was not disappointed. I found a number of local websites devoted to those with STD's looking to date/hook up with others with the same STD.

And, in the case of those with disabilities, the internet does not disappoint. There are people who are turned on by disability. It's their kink and even a fetish for some. There are also people who simply fall in love with a personality regardless of the body housing it. My own mom was severely disabled by a rare birth defect that left only her head and torso normally shaped, but she had such an amazing personality that she was never single, not even in her teens. If a disabled woman can get laid on the regular in the 70's and 80's before the internet was a thing, people now got no excuses!



TheDudeLebowski said:


> What would you fellas do if you found out your wife frequently uses a dildo made out of one of those penis molding kits from a previous lover's Johnson? I mean, it's just a toy the end...


Honestly, I don't think my DH would notice. Let's just say I have a type.



NobodySpecial said:


> Man. The uptight on this thread is ... uptight!


I'd like to think I'm not uptight. I'm sex positive. Sex is one of my favorite activities. I like toys. I certainly have my kinks and try very hard to accommodate my partners kinks. GGG and all that. But some things are just a creepy turn-off and I think sex doll is one of those things for me.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

AandM said:


> To answer the OP, I have to go with laugh, and then after catching my breath, wonder how much she spent on the thing.
> 
> I asked my wife, and she basically repeated my answer, almost word for word.


Legit question if you're on a budget. I've heard the realistic silicone dolls are upwards of $2,000+ USD.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My experience has been different. I like talking to my wife




TheDudeLebowski said:


> You forgot the important part, when women get to yapping too much you can't just flip a switch and shut her mouth off. The best we can do now is slowly make our way to the garage under the guise of "checking the spark plugs" or whatever nonsense we come up with to get away from the "blah blah blah blah" constantly spewing from a woman's mouth.
> 
> Imagine a world where we as men can simply shut down the female for an hour when we get off work so we can have a single moment of silence to unwind and relax before turning her back on and going through all her 90 questions and 3 hours of daily prepared monologue. You could even go for an intermission just half way through flip that switch and go take a smoke break, process the first half of monologue and questions, then come back and flip it back on to finish it out.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

After another discussion after another sexless "romantic" trip, following a long gap due to a very long business trip, things have improved for the last couple of months. As always, when things get better I want to believe its permanent, but experience suggests otherwise.





Buddy400 said:


> Whoa... wait a minute!
> 
> Has something changed???
> 
> ...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It seems really strange to me. I can see the appeal of a fully functional robot that acts like a person, but a life sized doll that just lies there seems like an incredibly awkward sex toy. It also seems a bit like necrophilia. 




aine said:


> Silicone dolls are a huge thing in Japan and now women are getting in on the action too. I guess it is to do with mismatched sex drives and men/women who find it less work to have a doll than a real life human being. I would not be happy if I found my husband with one but i guess whatever floats your boat. Obviously your friend and her H need to have a very serious conversation.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Man, since you're both on the same page regarding this...that's awesome!


Why would any man not be on the same page about this?
Talk about it. If she's not interested in meeting your needs before her own, she doesn't love you, dump her.
I certainly put my woman's needs ahead of my own.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> If you found your husband/wife having sex with an adult full size doll.
> 
> *What would be your reaction *if you were previously unaware that such a doll exists in your family?


First I would laugh! Then I would ask if I could watch or better yet, if we could schedule a role-playing 3-some.

Seriously, sex is just suppose to be a fun interaction when it with your spouse! People take sex with their spouse far too seriously, it should be fun and playful.

The last thing you should do is make your partner feel that they can't share the deepest darkest sexual secrets with you. After all if they can't trust you, who can they share their sexual secrets with.....a prostitute, a lover, .....?

Good luck. If you can't handle it take your spouse and go to a sex therapist for a session where the two of you discuss this. Personally, I would rather have my spouse have sex with a doll than have an affair.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I watched that vid and felt very sad for the human race. I tried to spin it in favour of the environment if people do not reproduce as fast, but still my mind says you can be with humans without having to reproduce. 

I think I am sad as well because I had lunch with Jen, my friend and she was very unhappy with her situation. She does not know how to initiate sex with her husband so even after she has decided to increase provision, she still waits for him to do something about it. Meantime he is not happy with her so he waits too and says nothing, just because she rebuffed him when he tried it in the week as she was only expecting it over weekends. So he thinks its her fault for not giving her and she thinks its his fault for not asking her more. But she has not told him to ask her more so he does not know she is now willing to provide. 

How do these situations arise in any marriage? 

I asked her if she could text him some hint or even explicit message, but she has never done that so she does not know what to do. I asked if she wanted me to text him on her behalf and she was apprehensive. Its almost like talking to a little kid yet in all other aspects she is a fully functional adult.

I asked what happened to the doll and she says it is still in the spare room and she thinks he is having it when she is asleep.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> I watched that vid and felt very sad for the human race. I tried to spin it in favour of the environment if people do not reproduce as fast, but still my mind says you can be with humans without having to reproduce.
> 
> I think I am sad as well because I had lunch with Jen, my friend and she was very unhappy with her situation. She does not know how to initiate sex with her husband so even after she has decided to increase provision, she still waits for him to do something about it. Meantime he is not happy with her so he waits too and says nothing, just because she rebuffed him when he tried it in the week as she was only expecting it over weekends. So he thinks its her fault for not giving her and she thinks its his fault for not asking her more. But she has not told him to ask her more so he does not know she is now willing to provide.
> 
> ...


They both need to grow up and talk.

How old are they and do they have kids?

How long married?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

uhtred said:


> After another discussion after another sexless "romantic" trip, following a long gap due to a very long business trip, things have improved for the last couple of months. As always, when things get better I want to believe its permanent, but experience suggests otherwise.


But does she now think that sex a couple of times a year is unusual?

Does she now consider sex to be at least somewhat important?

Any explanations for why she thought what she did?


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I would just have to laugh.
The picture I have in my head, after seeing a blow up doll on the highway, is just too comical.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't want to derail this thread, but briefly: her reaction is like all the previous times this has happened. Surprise that it matters. Agreeing to make things better. Almost invariably followed by "forgetting" again after a couple of months.



Buddy400 said:


> But does she now think that sex a couple of times a year is unusual?
> 
> Does she now consider sex to be at least somewhat important?
> 
> Any explanations for why she thought what she did?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> I watched that vid and felt very sad for the human race. I tried to spin it in favour of the environment if people do not reproduce as fast, but still my mind says you can be with humans without having to reproduce.
> 
> I think I am sad as well because I had lunch with Jen, my friend and she was very unhappy with her situation.* She does not know how to initiate sex with her husband* so even after she has decided to increase provision, she still waits for him to do something about it.


Really? REALLY? 



> Meantime he is not happy with her so he waits too and says nothing, just because she rebuffed him when he tried it in the week as she was only expecting it over weekends. So he thinks its her fault for not giving her and she thinks its his fault for not asking her more. But she has not told him to ask her more so he does not know she is now willing to provide.
> 
> How do these situations arise in any marriage?


Because two buttheads don't freaking talk. Really. Each expects the OTHER to do whatever needs to be done while they sit and stew in their resentment. In this case, sorry to say, your wife sounds like a whiney princess. Tell her to open her mouth. Unzip his fly. ANd stick her damned mouth on him. It aint that hard. 



> I asked her if she could text him some hint or even explicit message, but she has never done that so she does not know what to do.


Does she not try ANYTHING new? Never made shepard's pie? Oh well. Can't eat that. Never made it. Don't know what to do. 



> I asked if she wanted me to text him on her behalf and she was apprehensive.


What do you get out of it? Do you have a little drama love going on?



> Its almost like talking to a little kid yet in all other aspects she is a fully functional adult.
> 
> I asked what happened to the doll and she says it is still in the spare room and she thinks he is having it when she is asleep.


Sigh.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Well to be perfectly honest, in my humble opinion, of course without offending anyone who thinks differently from my point of view, but also by looking into this matter in a different perspective and without being condemning of one's view's and by trying to make it objectified, and by considering each and every one's valid opinion, I honestly believe that I completely forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

NobodySpecial said:


> Really? REALLY?
> 
> 
> Because two buttheads don't freaking talk. Really. Each expects the OTHER to do whatever needs to be done while they sit and stew in their resentment. In this case, sorry to say, your wife sounds like a whiney princess. *Tell her to open her mouth. Unzip his fly. ANd stick her damned mouth on him. It aint that hard.
> ...


Bwah-ha-ha-ha.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

AandM said:


> Bwah-ha-ha-ha.


Ooops! LOL!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Really? REALLY?
> 
> 
> Because two buttheads don't freaking talk. Really. Each expects the OTHER to do whatever needs to be done while they sit and stew in their resentment. In this case, sorry to say, your wife sounds like a whiney princess. Tell her to open her mouth. Unzip his fly. ANd stick her damned mouth on him. It aint that hard.
> ...


Great post!:grin2:


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't imagine that ever happening. I think it is only a man's problem. Women are better at relationship than men. A man can be satified with sex outside of relationship. I don't think women are quite so much made that way. I think men make up fantasies that they are.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Tony Conrad said:


> Can't imagine that ever happening. I think it is only a man's problem. Women are better at relationship than men. A man can be satified with sex outside of relationship. I don't think women are quite so much made that way. I think men make up fantasies that they are.


Some women are better and others are not. 

Depends what family one grew up in, whether they communicated or not. I think men are more dramatic about life than women. Its just that women make more noise about it while men do the silent video type of acting through a crisis which may not be a crisis at all.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Knowing women, they would opt for the surgery. Big tits were in back in the 90s. So they went out and got tit jobs. Big asses are in now, so they're back under the knife getting big asses. Lord help men if they ever come up with a big penis surgery. Lord help the women too when every guy is sporting a 15 incher.


Delusions of grandeur


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Alternately, after reading the following article, https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/768387/Sex-robot-addiction-cure-digisexual-therapy-Sheris-Ranch-worlds-largest-brothel-Nevada i would explain to her that she is clearly a "digisexual" and that I would be happy to provide her with some one-on-one therapy. :wink2:


----------



## serenity22 (Apr 25, 2017)

I would tell him to get psychological help.


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

No idea how they would be able to hide such a doll but I wouldn't care. I would prob. ask if I could watch her with it.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

If you haven't seen it, Lars and the Real Girl is a funny, thoughtful, well-acted film about relationships with Dolls and family reactions to them. Especially since the shy guy is the very attractive Ryan Gosling.
"Extremely shy Lars (Ryan Gosling) finds it impossible to make friends or socialize. His brother (Paul Schneider) and sister-in-law (Emily Mortimer) worry about him, so when he announces that he has a girlfriend he met on the Internet, they are overjoyed. But Lars' new lady is a life-size plastic woman. On the advice of a doctor (Patricia Clarkson), his family and the rest of the community go along with his delusion.?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Thank you all. I got a real consensus of opinion there. Here is how it happened. A few weeks back my friend asked me to take her shopping. She does not drive. She then told me that her husband had given her an ultimatum comprising four choices:
> 1 File for divorce
> 2 buy me a sex doll
> 3 Allow me to have a non-emotional sexual affair and choose a woman for me
> ...


Some really bad advice!!!!!!

OMG this reminds me of a video I once saw. In this scenario the female does not provide sex to her husband, but she has a variety of dolls (inflatable) she gives him for the occasional reward. She however sets each doll up with a ripcord so that all the air can be released quickly, sets a timer, and then challenges her husband (blindfolded and handcuffed by the way) to enjoy himself. Once the timer chimes, she pulls the cord, the air is then released, and the doll becomes useless in a matter of seconds. 

If I was a therapist, this would make for a great demonstration video for your friend about how some men thrive on humiliation. If he asked her for a doll, that was humiliating. If he then went and got one and got so loud that he got caught, he just upped the ante in a huge way. If the wife is angry and wants to get back at him, .... this relationship now has so much potential!

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------

